# Abstand zu 27 Zoll? [P2770FH]



## Defenz0r (6. August 2011)

Hallo, wieiviel abstand brauche ich zu meinem 27"?
Wo Stell ich ihn am besten auf?
Steht momentan auf einem schreibtisch 1m50 breit und 60 cm in der Höhe.
Ist ein P2770FH von Samsung.
Spiele auch Shooter.


----------



## jeamal (6. August 2011)

als faustregel kann man 3-4mal die Zollgröße nehmen.Also solltest du theoretisch einen Abstand von mindestens 1m haben.
Letztendlich ist das jedoch eine Empfindungssache wie du am besten klar kommst.


----------



## watercooled (6. August 2011)

Ich spiele auf 32" und das ist schon arg groß da ich nur 70cm davor Sitze.

Ich denke mal das bei dir 70-90cm perfekt wären


----------



## Defenz0r (6. August 2011)

Danke für die Info, ich denke auch ... das ich mich von 19" 4:3 zu 27 16:9 umgewöhnen muss


----------



## watercooled (6. August 2011)

Aber zu groß ist auch nicht gut 

Aber wenn man sich erstmal daran gewöhnt hat...


----------



## mkay87 (7. August 2011)

Habe den TFT selber und ein Abstand von 80-95cm ist ideal, auch zum Spielen.


----------



## ScharferSenf (12. November 2013)

ich push den thread mal, da ich überlege statt 24 zoll doch 27 zu kaufen. Komme aber wegen der schreibtischtiefe auf maximal 60cm abstand vom auge  ( je nachdem wie der Fuß designt ist, vlt auch auf 70, da müsste aber hinterseite fuß auf displayfläche treffen ^^" ) zum Display. Mit 1920x1080 und evtl schnelleren shootern zu wenig ?


----------



## Painkiller (12. November 2013)

Ich persönlich würde das unter 70-80cm gar nicht erst mit 27" versuchen. Da aber das persönliche Empfinden bei jedem anders ist, rate ich dir es einfach mal zu testen. Schneide dir einfach mal einen Karton in der Größe des 27" Gerätes zurecht, und halte ihn über deinen jetzigen Monitor.


----------

